# You can have any car... What would you pick!?



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Just chatting to a mate today about car stuff & he said what would car would you want if you could choose anything, but you only have 60 seconds to decide  Money no object, but has to be road going 

Off the top of my head I was torn between ...










AND










Im sure there are some better ideas, I just couldn't think of anything :lol:

So, what would be your choice ??


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

has to be a veyron! easy decision


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

KammyTT said:


> has to be a veyron! easy decision


I'd have put money on the first answer being Veyron :lol: Its qqqquick buts I hate the way it looks :roll:

Your not allowed to sell it to raise cash from it either, so no picking the most expensive for that reason :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Mercedes 300SL Gullwing

Or Ferarri 250 GT California

or

or


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

or second would be eleanor


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Couldn't decide within a minute as running costs and insurance popped into my far too practical head!


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Still like the Mclaren so that would be my chioce, if not GT3


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Easy the 3 wheeler van from Only Fools and Horses


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

GT3RS would have been my choice - specially if I had to pay for the servicing :wink:

A great car that can also be used daily under most conditions....


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Kell said:


> Ferarri 250 GT California


An undescribably beautiful car 

Just makes me think Ferris Bueller

Anyone.........anyone

If beauty was the criteria then the california or Dino would be up there.

For driving lunacy then maybe a Lancia Delta S4 (Group B rally version)


----------



## denimblue225 (Feb 18, 2009)

Really lke the lambourghini and the Porsche but mine would have to be:


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

I'd have to have that new Lamborghini lp670 4 sv If it doesn't matter if its road legal easy pick for me the Aston Martin DBR9


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

fully loaded RS6 AVANT



I like the stealth super car look......and I can take rubbish to the tip still


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Mustang 390 fastback out of Bullitt. Come on, lads!


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

Zonda









or

Carrera GT










or

an SLR










or the Murcielago


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

The F in black all carbon fiber 

DAZ


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

Bugatti Veyron Sang Noir


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

450 bhp , exhaust , fully sorted ( all bilstein,roll bars, bushes,etc. ) votex etc etc black on black 240 qs mk 1 TT !!!!! def.... ( i dont really do the "super car " thing ),,,,,,


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

599XX 8)


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

DAZTTC said:


> The F in black all carbon fiber
> 
> DAZ


do you mean this one 8)


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

DBS









-or-

Vantage


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Classic

Ferrari 275 GTB










Modern

Veyron Pur Sang, in aluminium/carbon


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Allegro Vanden Plas


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

jutty said:


> do you mean this one 8)


  Awesome. Road going though?

Liking that 599xx too. Nice choice Nem.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> Allegro Vanden Plas


 :lol: :lol: remember its more aero dynamical in reverse. Did you stumble on your way to your computer and hit your head


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

There are so many I would have but this will probably make it in the garage:


























:roll:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Tim G said:


> jutty said:
> 
> 
> > do you mean this one 8)
> ...


Thats the baby  And Steve i do love the Koenigsegg vrey nice 8)

DAZ


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

VSPURS said:


> There are so many I would have but this will probably make it in the garage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd rather have a 900 Turbo


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> There are so many I would have but this will probably make it in the garage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you think that the Police would pull this over for having window tints too dark?

:lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

UPDATE !!!!!! VSPURS mid engined V6q MK1 TT,,,, if he ever finishes it !!!! ,,, got to be black on black tho ,,, and i do love that Koening thing...........


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

roddy said:


> UPDATE !!!!!! VSPURS mid engined V6q MK1 TT,,,, if he ever finishes it !!!! ,,, got to be black on black tho ,,, and i do love that Koening thing...........


Come on now, its a dream that i'd love to turn into reality but want to see how possible it is first!

8)


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > UPDATE !!!!!! VSPURS mid engined V6q MK1 TT,,,, if he ever finishes it !!!! ,,, got to be black on black tho ,,, and i do love that Koening thing...........
> ...


if you need any welding done ,,,then give me a call !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

DAZTTC said:


>


Go on then I have changed my mind I will have the Zonder it is even in the right colour


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

This would be mine...










Absolutely no question. And I'd live with it in Arizona... 8)


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:
 

> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 :lol: Andy i was waiting for that think i would still mod it though :roll: 

DAZ


----------



## skytek (Jul 16, 2006)

For me it would have to be this...










Or this...


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

rustyintegrale said:


> This would be mine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Awesome. I think I might have changed my mind! Any more pics Rich?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Tim G said:


> Awesome. I think I might have changed my mind! Any more pics Rich?


Beautiful isn't it? 8)

Simple is best and that car wipes the floor with everything posted so far...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> And I'd live with it in Arizona... 8)


We exchanging Arizona stories next week ? I nearly died there a couple of weeks back  Not a patch on my Allegro, ps what did the Allegro and MkII TT have in common ?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> I nearly died there a couple of weeks back


Well it's where we'd like to spend our retirement but I didn't realise you were that old... :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> what did the Allegro and MkII TT have in common ?


Design by committee?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > what did the Allegro and MkII TT have in common ?
> ...


Steering wheels that aren't round :wink:


----------

